# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Ban στο χρήστη racer

## Neuro

Απαγόρευση δημοσιεύσεων διαρκείας 3 ημερών στο χρήστη racer, λόγω απρεπούς συμπεριφοράς προς άλλο χρήστη του forum και υβριστικού σχολίου κατά συντονιστή.

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...=39196#p554043

----------

